
Paper, Procreate, or Affinity Designer? Comparing Popular Apps - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/02/06/paper-procreate-affinity-designer/#.XjwjAUKnD3s.hackernews
======
alpaca128
The current link leads to a 404 page

